# Partial OAS pensioner, some other income, how to calculate GIS?



## lqmlllc (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi experts of this forum, 

The government website has clear information on how much GIS (guaranteed income supplement) a full OAS pensioner can receive, depending on the pensioner's other income (the rule is generally 50 cents reduction in GIS for every dollar of the pensioner's other income) They even have a look-up table for it. 

However this does not apply to partial OAS pensioners - people who have not lived in Canada for 40 years. Given we are a nation of immigrants, there are a lot of people who have lived here for 20,30 years but not 40. There is no clear information on government website about the calculation. 

In my case, I am single and will be turning 65 soon. I have lived here for 20 years. Therefore I will be eligible for partial OAS for 20year/40year= 1/2. In other words I will receive half of OAS, which is about $293/month. (i.e. $586/2). I have some other income (not from CPP or employment, it is from my foreign pension & rental income) about $800 per month. Based on my understanding, I will still be eligible for reduced GIS, just not the max GIS. So how much will my GIS be? 

Some websites say since the max GIS for full pensioner is $876/month, and my other income is $800/month, therefore GIS will be reduced by 800/2=$400, so I will receive 876-400=$476/month in GIS. But some say this is incorrect... Some say since I am not receiving full OAS, the GIS will have to be even more to make up for it. 

Thanks everyone and have a great day! Please help as it is very important for me and several other immigrant friends of mine who are in very similar situation, i.e. they will be partial OAS pensioners (< 40 years) , have some other income (but very little) and so should be eligible for at least some amount of GIS. 


Regards,
Jennifer


----------

